# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  हिंदी उपन्यास

## anita

क्या कोई वेद प्रकाश शर्मा के उपन्यास उपलब्ध करवा सकता है, या फिर बाकि लेखको के जैसे सुरेंदर मोहन पाठक और रीमा भारती आदि 
.पीडीऍफ़ या अन्य किसी प्रारूप में हो

----------


## kamesh

बहोत ही सुन्दर सूत्र की स्थापना कर रही हो अनीता जी

अच्हे अच्हे उपन्यास पर्स्तुत करना

सूत्र की सफलता के लिए अग्रिम बधाई

----------


## gulluu

मेरी जानकारी में तो कही पर उपलब्ध नहीं है ,हाँ आप कहे तो एक्सचेंज सिस्टम बनाया जा सकता है वो भी व्यक्तिगत रूप से . 
अगर नेट पर कही मिलता है जल्दी ही आपकी सेवा में प्रस्तुत करेंगे .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बहोत ही सुन्दर सूत्र की स्थापना कर रही हो अनीता जी
> 
> अच्हे अच्हे उपन्यास पर्स्तुत करना
> 
> सूत्र की सफलता के लिए अग्रिम बधाई


मित्र ये दे नही रही है, मांग रही है

----------


## anita

नेट पे बहुत कोशिश करने के बाद भी नहीं मिला है,

वैसे तो मैंने बहुत सारे उपन्यास पढ़े है पर फिर से उनको पढने का मन है कयोकि ये  बीते हुए दिनों की याद दिला देते है जब  ५० पैसे या १ रुपये कॉमिक्स या नोवेल्स  किराये पे मिल जाते थे पर  अब ना वो समय है ना ही इन बड़े बड़े नगरो में वैसी दुकाने , किसी भी दुकान पे जाओ वह पे सिर्फ और सिर्फ इंग्लिश की ही किताबे दिखाई देती है जैसे की हिंदुस्तान में सिर्फ इंग्लिश ही बोली जाती हो

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

कुछ लिंक पहले मुझे इसी फोरम से मिले थे ... अब पता नहीं काम कर रहे हैं की नहीं !
आप कोशिश कर लें !

                                  सेवासदन

http://rapidshare.com/files/248486352/Sevasadan.zip

पासवर्ड :- hindilove


                                   कर्मभूमि



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SE44TBCJ



                                    निर्मला


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OU45HQH2




                                   कहानी संग्रह १


http://www.ziddu.com/download/883625...ories.doc.html

----------


## anita

> कुछ लिंक पहले मुझे इसी फोरम से मिले थे ... अब पता नहीं काम कर रहे हैं की नहीं !
> आप कोशिश कर लें !
> 
>                                   सेवासदन
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/248486352/Sevasadan.zip
> 
> पासवर्ड :- hindilove
> 
> ...


धन्यवाद् मित्र ये सब पुस्तके मेरे पास पहले से ही है,

मुझे वेद प्रकाश शर्मा, सुरेंदर मोहन पाठक और रीमा भारती जैसे लेखको के उपन्यास चाहिए 
गर उपलब्ध हो तो यहाँ पे प्रस्तुतत करे

----------


## anita

पेश है राजन इकबाल का एक जासूसी उपन्यास 

http://www.novaup.com/download/crqip216bw0mc

----------


## gulluu

> धन्यवाद् मित्र ये सब पुस्तके मेरे पास पहले से ही है,
> 
> मुझे वेद प्रकाश शर्मा, सुरेंदर मोहन पाठक और रीमा भारती जैसे लेखको के उपन्यास चाहिए 
> गर उपलब्ध हो तो यहाँ पे प्रस्तुतत करे


 नमस्कार, आपके द्वारा मांगे गए सभी उपन्यास मेरे पास पुस्तक रूप में उपलब्ध हैं लेकिन स्केन करके उपलब्ध करना बहुत दुष्कर कार्य है .

----------


## anita

> नमस्कार, आपके द्वारा मांगे गए सभी उपन्यास मेरे पास पुस्तक रूप में उपलब्ध हैं लेकिन स्केन करके उपलब्ध करना बहुत दुष्कर कार्य है .


 
ध्य्नावाद मित्र मैंने भी बहुत कोशिश की नेट से कही इनके लिंक मिल जाये पैर कही मिल नहीं पाए

----------


## jaunty

> पेश है राजन इकबाल का एक जासूसी उपन्यास 
> 
> http://www.novaup.com/download/crqip216bw0mc


अनीता जी !!!
पहले तो नमस्कार । 
आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत ये उपन्यास को किस प्रोग्राम मे पढ़ेंगे।, कृपया सहता करे, 
आपकी मनोकामना पूरी हो क्यूंकी हम भी वेद प्रकाश शर्मा के बहुत बड़े पंखे हैं ।

----------


## anita

> अनीता जी !!!
> पहले तो नमस्कार । 
> आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत ये उपन्यास को किस प्रोग्राम मे पढ़ेंगे।, कृपया सहता करे, 
> आपकी मनोकामना पूरी हो क्यूंकी हम भी वेद प्रकाश शर्मा के बहुत बड़े पंखे हैं ।


 विनरार नाम के सॉफ्टवेर को प्रयोग करे

----------


## MALLIKA

अनीता जी !
मेरे पास " वेद प्रकाश शर्मा " के सबसे उत्तम उपन्यास है !
जिनका नाम " कातिल हो तो ऐसा " " मदारी " और " शाकाहारी खंजर "  है !
पर वो तीनो उपन्यास मैं आप तक कैसे पहुचाऊ !
मैं नहीं समझ पा रही हूँ !
मुझे इसका रास्ता बताये !


आपकी

" मल्लिका "

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

स्कैन कर के डाल दीजिए

----------


## MALLIKA

> स्कैन कर के डाल दीजिए



मित्र साजिद जी !
हर उपन्यास 300 पेज का है !
स्कैन करते करते मैं बूढी हो जाउंगी !

----------


## Saroz

ढाई साल बाद मै कमेन्ट कर रहा हूँ... आज भी कोई तरीका नहीं... फ्री में उपन्यास पढ़ने के लिए... 2.5 साल में कुछ तो तकनिकी विकाश हुए होंगे...

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

कुछ प्रकाशक चुनिन्दा लेखकों के  ऑनलाइन उपन्यास उपलब्ध करा तो रहे हैं किन्तु , कोमिक्स इंडस्ट्री के डिजिटलीकरण रूपी अपने पैर पर मारी कुल्हाड़ी जैसी गलती अब यह दुहाराना  नही चाहते |

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## loolugupta

bhai hum bhi to padhne ke liye betab hai

----------


## anita

"नेट पे बहुत कोशिश करने के बाद भी नहीं मिला है,

वैसे तो मैंने बहुत सारे उपन्यास पढ़े है पर फिर से उनको पढने का मन है कयोकि ये बीते हुए दिनों की याद दिला देते है जब ५० पैसे या १ रुपये कॉमिक्स या नोवेल्स किराये पे मिल जाते थे पर अब ना वो समय है ना ही इन बड़े बड़े नगरो में वैसी दुकाने , किसी भी दुकान पे जाओ वह पे सिर्फ और सिर्फ इंग्लिश की ही किताबे दिखाई देती है जैसे की हिंदुस्तान में सिर्फ इंग्लिश ही बोली जाती हो"

ye padha aapne, maine likha tha ki padhe hai, aur ab padhne ka man hai phir se, ab nahi padhti hu bas wo beeta jamana yaad aa gaya isliye hi

----------


## satya_anveshi

> "नेट पे बहुत कोशिश करने के बाद भी नहीं मिला है,
> 
> वैसे तो मैंने बहुत सारे उपन्यास पढ़े है पर फिर से उनको पढने का मन है कयोकि ये बीते हुए दिनों की याद दिला देते है जब ५० पैसे या १ रुपये कॉमिक्स या नोवेल्स किराये पे मिल जाते थे पर अब ना वो समय है ना ही इन बड़े बड़े नगरो में वैसी दुकाने , किसी भी दुकान पे जाओ वह पे सिर्फ और सिर्फ इंग्लिश की ही किताबे दिखाई देती है जैसे की हिंदुस्तान में सिर्फ इंग्लिश ही बोली जाती हो"
> 
> ye padha aapne, maine likha tha ki padhe hai, aur ab padhne ka man hai phir se, ab nahi padhti hu bas wo beeta jamana yaad aa gaya isliye hi


Achha........ Ye baat he...... Ye to padha hi nhi mene.... :o:

----------


## joshisantosh1971

क्या किसी के पास लोलिता उपन्यास है ?

----------


## vishal

मेरे पास वेद प्रकाश शर्मा का वर्दी बाला गुंडा पीडीऍफ़ में सेव है लेकिन प्रोटेक्टेड फाइल होने के कारण यहां पेस्ट नहीं हो पा रही ।

----------


## uttarakhandi

dosto, 

anita ji prasidh hindi novels ko pesh kar rahi hai , aaiye aur anand lijiye.

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> नेट पे बहुत कोशिश करने के बाद भी नहीं मिला है,
> 
> वैसे तो मैंने बहुत सारे उपन्यास पढ़े है पर फिर से उनको पढने का मन है कयोकि ये  बीते हुए दिनों की याद दिला देते है जब  ५० पैसे या १ रुपये कॉमिक्स या नोवेल्स  किराये पे मिल जाते थे पर  अब ना वो समय है ना ही इन बड़े बड़े नगरो में वैसी दुकाने , किसी भी दुकान पे जाओ वह पे सिर्फ और सिर्फ इंग्लिश की ही किताबे दिखाई देती है जैसे की हिंदुस्तान में सिर्फ इंग्लिश ही बोली जाती हो


अच्छी कॉमेडी है।

आपके लॉजिस्टिक कम्पनी में भी तो हिन्दी बोलना गुनाह है!

----------


## asr335704

मेरे पास कुच्छ उपन्यास स्कैन किए गए प्रारूप में उपलब्ध हैं। कृपया मुझे बताएं कि मैं उन्हें यहां कैसे साझा कर सकता हूं?

----------


## superidiotonline

ये लॉजिस्टिक कम्पनी वाले आजकल बहुत कम दर्शन देते हैं।

----------


## asr335704

कृपया वेद प्रकाश शर्मा का उपन्यास "*अल्फांसे की शादी*" साझा करें। मुझे यह उपन्यास नहीं मिल रहा है।

----------


## superidiotonline

> "नेट पे बहुत कोशिश करने के बाद भी नहीं मिला है,
> 
> [COLOR=#333333]वैसे तो मैंने बहुत सारे उपन्यास पढ़े है पर फिर से उनको पढने का मन है कयोकि ये बीते हुए दिनों की याद दिला देते है जब ५० पैसे या १ रुपये कॉमिक्स या नोवेल्स किराये पे मिल जाते थे....


हमने भी पढ़े हैं ५० पैसे १ रुपया किराए पर उपन्यास और कामिक्स.. मगर ये सब बातें खुल्लमखुल्ला मंच पर नहीं लिखी जातीं। इतिहासकार खोदकर हमारी उम्र का खुलासा करके धर देंगे।

----------


## superidiotonline

> कृपया वेद प्रकाश शर्मा का उपन्यास "*अल्फांसे की शादी*" साझा करें। मुझे यह उपन्यास नहीं मिल रहा है।


अच्छा उपन्यास है। मैं इसे पढ़ चुका हूँ।




> 





> 


'अलफांसे की शादी' शायद इनके पास हो सकती है। इन्हीं से पूछिए।

----------


## asr335704

धन्यवाद @superidiotonline ji । मैं इनसे उपन्यास के बारे में पूछूंगा।

----------


## superidiotonline

> धन्यवाद @superidiotonline ji । मैं इनसे उपन्यास के बारे में पूछूंगा।


ज़रूर पूछिए। इनके वेबसाइट पर आपको इनसे सम्पर्क करने के तमाम तरीके मिल जाएँगे।

----------


## asr335704

> ज़रूर पूछिए। इनके वेबसाइट पर आपको इनसे सम्पर्क करने के तमाम तरीके मिल जाएँगे।


मैंने उनसे पूछा, लेकिन उनके पास यह उपन्यास पीडीएफ प्रारूप में नहीं है। केवल पुस्तक प्रारूप में उपलब्ध है। 
सुझाव देने के लिए धन्यवाद।

----------


## superidiotonline

> मैंने उनसे पूछा, लेकिन उनके पास यह उपन्यास पीडीएफ प्रारूप में नहीं है। केवल पुस्तक प्रारूप में उपलब्ध है। 
> सुझाव देने के लिए धन्यवाद।


पीडीएफ नहीं है तो क्या हुआ? वे बड़े दयालु-कृपालु हैं। आपको पता बताते ही पूरी किताब पोस्ट से भेजने के लिए तैयार हो गए होंगे। वैसे अब जब आपने उनसे 'अलफाँसे की शादी' पढ़ने की इच्छा जाहिर कर दी है तो आपको पता बताने की ज़रूरत भी नहीं पड़ेगी। बड़े पहुँच वाले हैं। आपके दुम नम्बर से पता मालूम करके आपको किताब पोस्ट कर देंगे। इसे कहते हैं सच्ची जनसेवा!

----------


## asr335704

नियामक जी
नरेंद्र कोहली का उपन्यास महा समर (सभी भाग) मेरे पास उपलब्ध है।
क्या मैं नरेंद्र कोहली के उपन्यास महा समर के शेष पृष्ठ / भाग, उत्तराखण्डी जी के नीचे लिखे सूत्र मे साझा कर सकता हूँ ?
कृपया बताए ।




> महासमर - श्री नरेन्द्र कोहली द्वारा रचित उपन्यास

----------


## anita

> नियामक जी
> नरेंद्र कोहली का उपन्यास महा समर (सभी भाग) मेरे पास उपलब्ध है।
> क्या मैं नरेंद्र कोहली के उपन्यास महा समर के शेष पृष्ठ / भाग, उत्तराखण्डी जी के नीचे लिखे सूत्र मे साझा कर सकता हूँ ?
> कृपया बताए ।



बिलकुल कीजिये 

इस मंच पे बहुत सारे सूत्र अधूरे है और उनके लेख़क अब मंच पे नहीं आते है

----------


## asr335704

> बिलकुल कीजिये 
> 
> इस मंच पे बहुत सारे सूत्र अधूरे है और उनके लेख़क अब मंच पे नहीं आते है


धन्यवाद !! मैं कुछ दिनों में उपन्यास अपलोड करना शुरू करूँगा।

----------


## asr335704

नियामक @anita जी,

नरेंद्र कोहली जी के उपन्यास महासमर का पहला भाग "बन्धन" अपलोड कर दिया है।
कृपया बताएं - अन्य भाग अपलोड करने के लिए मैं नए सूत्र बनाऊं या उसी मुख्य सूत्र में अपलोड करूं?
इस उपन्यास का हर भाग कम से कम 350 पृष्ठों का है। अभी सात भाग और बाकी है।

----------


## superidiotonline

> नियामक @anita जी,
> 
> नरेंद्र कोहली जी के उपन्यास महासमर का पहला भाग "बन्धन" अपलोड कर दिया है।
> कृपया बताएं - अन्य भाग अपलोड करने के लिए मैं नए सूत्र बनाऊं या उसी मुख्य सूत्र में अपलोड करूं?
> इस उपन्यास का हर भाग कम से कम 350 पृष्ठों का है। अभी सात भाग और बाकी है।


OMG.. सात भाग!!!

----------


## anita

> नियामक @anita जी,
> 
> नरेंद्र कोहली जी के उपन्यास महासमर का पहला भाग "बन्धन" अपलोड कर दिया है।
> कृपया बताएं - अन्य भाग अपलोड करने के लिए मैं नए सूत्र बनाऊं या उसी मुख्य सूत्र में अपलोड करूं?
> इस उपन्यास का हर भाग कम से कम 350 पृष्ठों का है। अभी सात भाग और बाकी है।


अलग अलग सूत्र बना ले

----------


## asr335704

> अलग अलग सूत्र बना ले


धन्यवाद @anita जी,
उपन्यास के बाकी भाग मैं नए सूत्रों के द्वारा अपलोड करूँगा।


अगर संभव हो तो कृपया उत्तराखंडी जी के सूत्र का नाम बदल कर ऐसा रख दे. इससे पाठको को समझने और पढ़ने में आसानी रहेगी.
पुराना नाम : महासमर - श्री नरेन्द्र कोहली द्वारा रचित उपन्यास
नया नाम:  महासमर - श्री नरेन्द्र कोहली द्वारा रचित उपन्यास (भाग 1 - बंधन)

----------


## asr335704

अगर किसी यूजर/पाठक के पास नरेंद्र कोहली जी के उपन्यास महासमर का आठवां भाग *निर्बंध* कम्पलीट हो तो कृपया मेरे साथ शेयर करे | मेरे पास निर्बंध के शुरू के 280  पेज है जबकि निर्बंध में कुल 460 पेज है| अगर निर्बंध के अंत के 180-190 पेज मिल जाये तो मैं पूरा निर्बंध उपन्यास यहाँ (हिन्दीमंच) पर शेयर कर सकता हूँ |

----------


## superidiotonline

> अगर किसी यूजर/पाठक के पास नरेंद्र कोहली जी के उपन्यास महासमर का आठवां भाग *निर्बंध* कम्पलीट हो तो कृपया मेरे साथ शेयर करे | मेरे पास निर्बंध के शुरू के 280  पेज है जबकि निर्बंध में कुल 460 पेज है| अगर निर्बंध के अंत के 180-190 पेज मिल जाये तो मैं पूरा निर्बंध उपन्यास यहाँ (हिन्दीमंच) पर शेयर कर सकता हूँ |


अरे, तो आप इनसे सम्पर्क करिए न। जो भी करना हो, जल्दी करिए। बस पेरिस की विदेश-यात्रा पर निकलने ही वाले हैं। फिर एफिल टॉवर के आसपास ही मिलेंगे।




> 





>

----------


## Poorangyan

पीडीएफ फाइल यहाँ कैसे अपलोड की जा सकती है? मेरे पास कुछ उपन्यासों की पीडीएफ फाइल हैं।

----------


## anita

> पीडीएफ फाइल यहाँ कैसे अपलोड की जा सकती है? मेरे पास कुछ उपन्यासों की पीडीएफ फाइल हैं।


<br>
<br>

GO advanced पे क्लिक करे फिर संग्लक के ऑप्शन पे फिर एक विंडो खुलने पे pdf को attach कर दे

----------


## Poorangyan

I clicked on Manage Attachments. The upload failed probably because the maximum file size for PDF is 31kb.
मैंने सुरेन्द्र मोहन पाठक का पहला उपन्यास - ५७ साल पुराना आदमी - अपलोड करने की कोशिश की थी जिसका साइज़ लगभग 3 MB है। अपलोड फेल हो गया।

----------


## anita

> I clicked on Manage Attachments. The upload failed probably because the maximum file size for PDF is 31kb.
> मैंने सुरेन्द्र मोहन पाठक का पहला उपन्यास - ५७ साल पुराना आदमी - अपलोड करने की कोशिश की थी जिसका साइज़ लगभग 3 MB है। अपलोड फेल हो गया।



एक एक पेज की पीडीऍफ़ डाल सकते है या फिर हर पन्ने की इमेज बना डाले

----------


## Poorangyan

> एक एक पेज की पीडीऍफ़ डाल सकते है या फिर हर पन्ने की इमेज बना डाले


दोनों तरीके बहुत ज्यादा वक़्त लेने वाले हैं। बेहतर होगा कि पीडीएफ की लिमिट बढ़ाई जाए या किसी File sharing website (e.g. Mediafire) का उपयोग किया जाए।

----------


## Poorangyan

I am trying Mediafire. Here is the link for the novel हमशक्ल (सुरेन्द्र मोहन पाठक)                                                                            https://www.mediafire.com/file/ubozg...क).pdf/file

----------


## Poorangyan

अगर आप यह उपन्यास Mediafire से डाऊनलोड कर पाते हैं तो सूचित करें।

----------


## anita

> अगर आप यह उपन्यास से डाऊनलोड कर पाते हैं तो सूचित करें।



जी कर लिया है 

कोशिश करती यहाँ पे डालने की

----------

